# '02 Scrambler flooding



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Can't figure it out.

Was driving and she quit (cold out so we assumed it was freeing) and flooding badly. Left in the garage overnight, started in am, would not idle well (never really did for years now anyway), clean carburator and worked for one trip but idle problem returned after a few hours riding.

Last trip out, was cold again & she quit mid trail again (was working fine but except for the idle issue) and killed the starter trying to get it going (pull cord stuck too...lol). The cover off the front is missing (the girl is beat up) and I think the fuel regualtor up front is freezing, but everyone disagrees with me.

Now we let it sit in in the heat but she's still flooding. Took carb apart and right off. Looks fine but upper diaphram is a bit wonky










Could this be the issue?

And is there any settings or adjustments for the idle issue?

The choke cable spring at the carb is a bit bent but the choke works great, but may be the idle issue (sticking choke on a bit?). Have one coming to replace anyway, but not convinced it's the problem.

New bike is coming, so all we need is to get this one running to sell/give to his brother.

And suggestions?


----------

